# Bought one!



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Following my thread here earlier looking for advice, I've finally taken the plunge and bought a 2010/10 black edition!

All being well, I'll pick it up next Tuesday! Don't think I've been this excited since Christmas eve 1985 when snake mountain was waiting for me in a box under the tree!

Thanks everyone for your advice, it all proved very useful. 

I'm sure I'll be back with more questions before I pick it up next week!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one....won't be long till your modding it


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

What a rush for the next few days picking up a legend car... wait till you give it a good blast! awesome


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, can't wait! Mods are definitely on the agenda... Need to try and hide them from the mrs though!

Who do you all use for insurance? I've read good things on here about competition car insurance. Is there anyone else you'd recommend?

Also, when I pick the car up, is there anything (apart from the obvious) that i should check is present - Ie no of keys, cable for iPod, no of manuals etc?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats mate :thumbsup: The next few days are going to be hell!

Insurance-wise i believe that competition are good if you're planning on doing track days. I and quite a few others got a good deal on an admiral multicar policy (with 3 cars on it) so might be worth giving them a go but they may not be as mod/track day friendly as others. I also heard that they may have bumped up prices recently though as somebody (charlescharlie??) got a renewal through which was a little pricey.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Congrats & enjoy it.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats and enjoy.

Admiral were great on mods for me but you have no cover on track days so if this bothers you go to CCI as recommended as they allow all mods and 5 trackdays per year is covered.

D


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice one enjoy it mate. like sumo69 said CCI is good if you wanna do track days as they cover you. And your in the right part of the country to get the cheapest HPC servicing!:thumbsup:


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

fozi.g said:


> Nice one enjoy it mate. like sumo69 said CCI is good if you wanna do track days as they cover you. And your in the right part of the country to get the cheapest HPC servicing!:thumbsup:


Have to say the guys at nobles have been great, both on the sales and servicing side. Just a shame the right car came up elsewhere. 

Good to know they're well regarded though.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations fella :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Search on here for Insurance - loads of advice, best CCI or similar if you want to cover trackdays; Two "keys", Service book fully stamped - inc optimisations, Locking wheel nut key, tow hook etc (look under passenger mat). I didn't get a jack - HPC said not supplied cos run-flats. No Ipod cable - just a USB slot; ask them to throw in mats if it doesn't have them, they're quite expensive ; Any tracker accessories (ADR card(s))


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

I searched on here last week and tried all the Insurers everyone mentioned and the guys that came out on top were Manning UK. The policy covers track day use (but check the small print) also covers the car if damaged to go to a repairer of your choice and not a repair centre that is dictated to you by the poilcy! They were also a fair few hundred quid cheaper than the rest too!:thumbsup: Give them a try


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

weebaws said:


> Thanks guys, can't wait! Mods are definitely on the agenda... Need to try and hide them from the mrs though!
> 
> Who do you all use for insurance? I've read good things on here about competition car insurance. Is there anyone else you'd recommend?
> 
> Also, when I pick the car up, is there anything (apart from the obvious) that i should check is present - Ie no of keys, cable for iPod, no of manuals etc?


2 Keys, 2 manuals + service book, no need for i-pod lead as the one that comes with the i-pod when you buy it is the one that is used as it just slots in to the USB under the arm rest


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, all great advice. 

Trev - will give manning a try, cheers for the tip!

Have to say, this forum has been a great help!


----------



## TrevF (Jul 15, 2011)

weebaws said:


> Thanks guys, all great advice.
> 
> Trev - will give manning a try, cheers for the tip!
> 
> Have to say, this forum has been a great help!


No probs, ask for Gyles, there first price is the best they offer no messing which is also a nice change!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Congratz


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

Congrats, pics pics pics !!

// André


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Just tried Manning and in London they insist on the car being in a locked garage! Even with the garage, they came in at £2000, £1300 more than admiral and their trackd ay cover has an excess of 10% of the value of the car.

CCI was £1200 for me last time I tried!


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Guys - pick it up tomorrow, pics will follow I promise!

Very excited now, don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight..

Manning were the same with me, couldn't get close to CCI.

CCI were £1100 odd, Admiral were the same but no track day cover and fees for mods etc. Pace ward wouldnt quote, Sky needed a garage, A-plan weren't at the races either.

Went with CCI in the end.

Just renewed the tracker subs too... haven't even got the thing yet and my wallet's getting a doing!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am thinking I should try CCI again.

Only thing that put me off them was that they didn't do third party on any other vehicle whereas admiral do!


----------



## weebaws (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, I picked the car up on Tuesday. Long drive north on the M6 but it got
very interesting when I hit the a702! What a machine! I've never known
another car that can go for bike overtakes.

Had a bit of a brown trouser moment today... Bit too much throttle on a damp
road. Thankfully the electronics caught it but it was a timely reminder of
my need to even up the horsepower/talent ratio pronto with some training!

Anyway, you've all seen them before but here's a quick pic from the road
north on tuesday:

Attached (hopefully it works)

Anyway.. it's booked in for an 18k service next month, discs and pads
(probably AP's & carbonetics) detail in september, y-pipe then enjoy it till
the new year and I'll think about going down the engine mods route...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks great! yes those electronic interventions can be welcome can't they ;-) Note to not turn them off unless you're on track


----------



## zamnap (Aug 3, 2011)

enjoy the ride and happy modding


----------



## nickwallwork (Jul 24, 2011)

Well done mate, I pick mine up tomorrow as well... Can't wait!!!!


----------

